# Black speckled pattern on faced insulation behind shower. Mold?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't think that is mold but mold would be lower in the wall if it is anywhere.


----------



## Taymar (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you very much. I found identical looking insulation in the attic and indeed, it was not mold. The facing on the insulation seemed to be two layers - one looked like black sheeting and one brown paper looking. As best I could tell, the black speckling is simply the black layer of facing showing through the brown layer in places.


----------

